# Problems connecting to network ... [solved]

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.35-r12 and while my previous kernel (2.6.35-r4) was working fine, I find that I can no longer connect to the network. I think the problem resides in dhcpcd as I had similar problems with the previous kernel and wound up having to upgrade dhcpcd to the latest version (I am running 5.2.8 at present).

If anybody has any suggestions, they'd be appreciated. I would be happy to post any outputs/logs that you think would help.

Best,

AlexLast edited by evoweiss on Mon Dec 13, 2010 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

evoweiss,

 right, how did your set the new kernel config?

What is your dhcp package?

Post   cat /etc/resolv.conf   &   cat  /etc/net

----------

## evoweiss

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> right, how did your set the new kernel config?

 

Not any differently than the version 4 release of that kernel which works perfectly. In short, I used make oldconfig. If there's some part of the kernel configuration you want to know about, let me know.

 *Quote:*   

> What is your dhcp package?

 

```

dhcpcd 5.2.8

Copyright (c) 2006-2010 Roy Marples

```

 *Quote:*   

> Post   cat /etc/resolv.conf   &   cat  /etc/net

 

Blocking out the ip addresses, this is what I have in resolv.conf:

```

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain ed.ac.uk

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

nameserver XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

I don't have an /etc/net file. If you mean /etc/networks it is here:

```

# /etc/networks

#

# This file describes a number of netname-to-adress

# mappings for the TCP/IP subsytem. It is mostly

# used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#

loopback        127.0.0.0

link-local      XXX.XXX.0.0

```

Best,

Alex

----------

## idella4

evoweiss,

sorry I missed a folder.

post cat /etc/conf.d/net.. Missed the middle folder.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In short, I used make oldconfig. 
> 
> kernel to 2.6.35-r12 and while my previous kernel (2.6.35-r4) 
> ...

 

well that looks fine.  However I still think something may have  gone astray, quite inconclusive at this point.

/etc/networks looks fine.

Let's look at that /etc/conf.d/net file, that is fairly crucial in configuring the net.  Also post ifconfig -a, and perhaps later if required we'll get to dmesg content.[/code]

----------

## evoweiss

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> sorry I missed a folder.
> 
> post cat /etc/conf.d/net.. Missed the middle folder.
> ...

 

Ah, I should have known  :Smile: .

Here's my file:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=("dhcpcd")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

```

Best,

Alex

----------

## idella4

evoweiss,

Hmm, that could be the cause, must admit have only tinkered this this occasionally. Now mine,

```

genny kexec # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

dns_domain_lo=homenetwork

#config_wlan0=("dhcp")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

bridge_virbr0="eth0"

config_virbr0=("dhcp") 

#config_eth0=("null")

```

Curious you are missing dns_domain_lo=homenetwork.

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"  might be correct, but I'd suggest commenting it out and trying it. However, you missed the other prompt.

Also post ifconfig -a, and perhaps later if required we'll get to dmesg content.

We haven't got to kernel drivers as yet.  Just to cover it, add lspci -v

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

Sorry for the delay in replying. I've been busy these past few days.

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Curious you are missing dns_domain_lo=homenetwork.
> 
> dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"  might be correct, but I'd suggest commenting it out and trying it. However, you missed the other prompt.
> ...

 

I commented out the line and it had no effect.

 *Quote:*   

> Also post ifconfig -a, and perhaps later if required we'll get to dmesg content.

 

Here is ifconfig when I cannot get networking to work.

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:73 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:73 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7573 (7.3 KiB)  TX bytes:7573 (7.3 KiB)

```

When I am running the working kernel it is as follows:

```

eth0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:c2:5a:9a:f4

          inet addr:X.X.X.X  Bcast:X.X.X.X  Mask:X.X.X.X

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:194 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:43774 (42.7 KiB)  TX bytes:23970 (23.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:19

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2345 (2.2 KiB)  TX bytes:2345 (2.2 KiB)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Just to cover it, add lspci -v

 

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82925X/XE Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82925X/XE PCI Express Root Port (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f1000000-f31fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e0000000-f01fffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0000

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=20, subordinate=20, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: 40000000-401fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040200000-00000000403fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=80, subordinate=80, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f04fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040400000-00000000405fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 0000

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 1440 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 1460 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 1480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at 14a0 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at cfd00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. (or missing ID) Device 0000

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]

        I/O ports at 1400 [size=64]

        Memory at cfd00800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Memory at cfd00a00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 14e0 [size=16]

        Kernel driver in use: PIIX_IDE

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FR/FRW (ICH6R/ICH6RW) SATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 1810 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1828 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1818 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 182c [size=4]

        I/O ports at 14f0 [size=16]

        Memory at cfd00400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV37GL [Quadro PCI-E Series] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0215

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f1000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at f0000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

80:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3008

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at f0400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

```

Also, I think I have hit upon something. Out of curiosity I checked the lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net and lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo-r12/kernel/drivers/net directories. The former (which works) contains: dummy.ko  phy/ s2io.ko tg3.ko. The latter (which doesn't work) only contains: dummy.ko  phy/.

So, it seems like some module failed to compile in the new kernel. I am not sure why this would happen, particularly given that I used make oldconfig.

Best,

Alex

----------

## wuzzerd

I had similar problems with the e1000e drivers.  Moving to the 2.6.36 kernel finally solved this.

The Ubuntu 10.10 install cd had the same issues and would fail as it needs the internet to work.

----------

## evoweiss

 *wuzzerd wrote:*   

> I had similar problems with the e1000e drivers.  Moving to the 2.6.36 kernel finally solved this.
> 
> The Ubuntu 10.10 install cd had the same issues and would fail as it needs the internet to work.

 

I suppose I could just move up to the newer kernels or wait until they show up to install them.

Best

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

I've upgraded to the 2.6.36 kernel (gentoo sources) and dhcpcd-5.2.9. The problem remains.

Where to now, i.e., what information could I provide or things could I try?

Incidentally, this is one of the more frustrating things that's happened in my long time with gentoo. It seems like something was missed somewhere which has caused a major fault.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I managed to figure out what went wrong. For some reason, when I used make oldconfig, it did not select tg3 module drivers as was the case with my previous kernel configurations. Anyway, when I went into menuconfig, I set tg3 for module and re-ran "make && make modules_install" and all went well. Weird and frustrating, but thankfully behind me  :Smile: .

Alex

----------

